# Gun-Free Zones Stopping Crime



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

For your entertainment!




#!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's funny!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

That is awesome .

Kevin


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

That's what the liberals think will happen. Aren't criminals such nice guys?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I read the other night where the average number of casualties was 14 when a shooting occurred in a gun free zone and the it was lowered to 2.5 when a shooting happened in a gun carry zone


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Yep*



LopeAlong said:


> I read the other night where the average number of casualties was 14 when a shooting occurred in a gun free zone and the it was lowered to 2.5 when a shooting happened in a gun carry zone


 
Yep, to my way of thinking, a gun free zone, is just a invitation for a crook or a nut case to come shoot things up. JMO

Kevin


----------

